# Trimming dead leaves.



## Adrand (Feb 13, 2012)

I normally remove it as far down as possible.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Cut them off as far down as you can.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

You can go all the way to the bottom of the stem.
If you don't, it'll just look funky. 

You can hack down as much dying leaves as you want. A healthy amazon sword can take it.
I've accidentally snapped the whole plant in half once (don't ask me how) with like 2 leaves remaining and it grew back just fine.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Trimming actually spurs the plant to produce more as well, you might see a growth speed increase after ripping the old leaves off. I usually get a flower out of my franz stoffels after hacking it back some lol


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

My swords have been going through die-off of emersed foliage. So I've had a few leaves dying off each week for a while now. (yay, more ongoing maintenance!)

I've been letting the plant re-absorb nutrients until the leaf is mostly dead, then I cut them as far back as possible.


----------

